# Preventing infection in SHTF



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

SHTF Survival: How to Prevent Infections | The Daily Sheeple

"Storing medical supplies, especially antiseptic is a must when planning for an emergency event where hospitals and other types of medical care will be difficult to access. We all know that accidents happen, but when they get infected then they become life threatening.

Those that are preparing for short term and long term disasters more than likely have begun stocking up on certain supplies, such as bleach, water and baking soda mainly due to their versatility. But did you know that when these three items are combined together, they create a powerful antiseptic that can save a life? This antiseptic, otherwise known as Dakin's Solution (diluted sodium hydrochlorite solution 0.5%) can be used to kill most bacterias and viruses.

This antiseptic was first discovered during World War I, when doctors on the battlefield were trying to find ways to kill germs and prevent bacterial related infections, such as gangrene and putrefaction from setting in. Doctors found that when they used Dakin's solution before and after surgical procedures and for wound irrigation the patient's condition improved. It was most beneficial after the wound had been adequately cleaned, and foreign material and dead tissue had been removed.
Uses For Dakin's Solution

Minor scrapes
Skin and tissue infections
Can be used before and after surgical procedures to prevent infection
Can be used as a mouth wash (should not be swallowed)
Used as a wound irrigator solution to clean wounds
Can be applied as a wet-to-moist dressing for wounds

Supplies Needed:

Sodium hydrochlorite solution at 5.25% (Bleach-unscented)
Baking soda
Clean tap water
Clean pan with lid
Sterile measuring cups and spoons
Sterile jar with a sterile lid
Label for jar to label antiseptic,date, time and discard date

To Make Solution:

1. Wash your hands well with soap and water.
2. Measure out 32 ounces (4 cups) of clean water. Pour into a clean pan and allow water to boil for 15 minutes. Remove pan from heat.
3. Using a sterile measuring spoon, add 1/2 tsp. of of baking soda to the water.
4. Measure the bleach according to the strength that is desired:

- For full strength - add 3 oz. bleach or 95 ml.
- For 1/2 strength - add 3 tbls. + 1/2 tsp. or 48 ml.
- For 1/4 strength - add 1 tbls. +2 tsp. or 24 ml.
- For 1/8 strength - add 2 1/2 tsp. or 12-14 ml.

5. Place the solution in a jar and close it tightly with a sterile lid. Cover the closed jar with tin foil to protect it from sunlight.
6. Throw away any unused portion of the antiseptic within 48 hours of use. This solution can be made up to a month prior to using and stored away.

According to WebMD, "The body's own wound-healing tissues and fluids can decrease the antibacterial effect of Dakin's solution. Therefore, this solution is often used only once daily for minor wounds and twice daily for heavily draining or contaminated wounds&#8230; Additionally, protect the surrounding healthy skin with a moisture barrier ointment (i.e. petroleum jelly) or skin sealant as needed to prevent irritation."

Additional Information on Dakins Solution

Delivered by The Daily Sheeple
- See more at: http://www.thedailysheeple.com/shtf-survival-how-to-prevent-infections_112013#sthash.1Q0E6Z3b.dpuf"


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't forget petroleum jelly on surrounding skin as moisture barrier to prevent irritation.


----------



## lynxcarl (Dec 17, 2013)

How does petroleum jelly works


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the info. This is why I joined this forum.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing, that's a good little one to remember


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Petroleum Jelly is not absorbed into the skin it works by creating a barrier to germs getting as well as keeping body moisture from evaporating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great information Jess. Thanks


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

That old saying cleanliness is next to godlyness will go along way. Hygiene care is the next most important thing next to water. keeping your self healthy is what will really keep you alive.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Jess. That one got printed and goes into the 3-ring binder on medical.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would compare SHTF to living in Europe somewhere between 1400 to the 1870's. The problem there was a complete lack of sanitation with a rapidly increasing population. Folks didn't wash their hands, feces and urine were thrown into the streets, it was tracked around, wound up in the markets where food was sold, processed and handled by people who didn't wash their hands, were sick etc; the water supply was contaminated causing dysentery. Plain old disgusting. 

While I'm all for sanitary conditions, I think we have taken it too far in trying to eradicate every germ we possibly can, everywhere we go, with everything we do. I think our immune system and the ability to fight germs is being severely compromised because we are "too clean" and sanitary. Couple that with the over prescribing of anti-biotics and we are just a a bug, virus or infestation away from death in a SHTF scenario as we will have no way to fight back. It's like jogging five miles every day then entering a marathon. You're not ready, and neither is your immune systems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip!

Our bodies and minds are going to be under some extreme stress when things turn bad. This is going to make us less resistant to infection. Some of us are kind of hard-headed and will assume our bodies will combat infection as they do, now. We'd better listen to you and take the precautions outlined. Otherwise someone else is going to be using our supplies. :???:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a FYI
Put some super glue in your first aid kit, if you get an cut that is clean and not red or sensitive, pinch the skin together as it would look naturally and put super glue on it.

You would be amazed how fast it will heal.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Just a FYI
> Put some super glue in your first aid kit, if you get an cut that is clean and not red or sensitive, pinch the skin together as it would look naturally and put super glue on it.
> 
> You would be amazed how fast it will heal.


yea a lot of our local hospitals are using glue instead of silk stitches on wounds (apparently it's awesome)

only thing with superglue it evaporates when stored, and the time you need it, there is none left


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

would super glue evaporate if vacuum sealed?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Super glue is an anaerobic glue. It hardens when you remove the air from it. If you were to vacuum package it you would have a tube of hard glue. The containers are made of materials that "breathe" and that is why you get the evaporation.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bummer.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Just a FYI
> Put some super glue in your first aid kit, if you get an cut that is clean and not red or sensitive, pinch the skin together as it would look naturally and put super glue on it.
> 
> You would be amazed how fast it will heal.


Yep. Since my heart attack, I now take blood thinners and the day before Thanksgiving while cleaning some Salmon, I cut a finger pretty good and that is when I learned that I now bleed like a hemophiliac sitting in a warm bath on a hot summer day after running a marathon at a dead run. It just squirts out.

The cut wasn't "that bad", I've certainly had worse, but it took forever to get the bleeding to stop and it looked like I was dying. I told my wife "If you have any Superglue in your craft stuff, I could use it RIGHT NOW." The SG held everything together and after a couple of days, I didn't need a band-aid or anything else. Probably should have gotten stitches, but I hate them. Superglue works.

Excellent point M.R.!!!


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Does any keep some clotting powder on hand? A friend of mine has some in his kit. He also has a surgical stapler on hand as well..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Super glue is an anaerobic glue. It hardens when you remove the air from it. If you were to vacuum package it you would have a tube of hard glue. The containers are made of materials that "breathe" and that is why you get the evaporation.


you can slow the process using cold storage (fridge) but over time it will still disappear


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> you can slow the process using cold storage (fridge) but over time it will still disappear


You can also vacuum pack it for long life...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

WVprepper said:


> Does any keep some clotting powder on hand? A friend of mine has some in his kit. He also has a surgical stapler on hand as well..


I keep powdered sulfer on hand and in all my packs..


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> would super glue evaporate if vacuum sealed?


I have kept a tube vacuum sealed for 3 years..still good...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've used SuperGlue on cuts and it does work wonders but I wish I had a dollar for every time I need SuperGlue and it is dried up. 

What about using 2 Part Epoxy? I have multiple tubes of 2 Part Epoxy that I have stored for years and because the active chemicals are stored apart, it seems to have an indefinite shelf life as long as it is capped. Does anyone know if the chemicals in the 2 Part Epoxy mixtures would be toxic when applied over a wound?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have no idea, doesn't 2 prat epoxy get really really hot when.it cures??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i have no idea, doesn't 2 prat epoxy get really really hot when.it cures??


No, not that I recall.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is one good thread.

To me, the threat to survival after violence is infection of one sort or another. I was taken down a few notches last month when I caught the crud that was going around here. I tried everything I could to keep from getting it, but I still got whacked. This, after I had been trying to keep my immune system up to speed with vitamins, herbal teas and good sleep (as best as I could).

Throw in the infection from injury factor and it is easy to see how times can get rougher than just bad.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hydrogen peroxide is also useful. Then of course there's the old standby of iodine if you can handle the sting. Maybe the best thing for minor cuts and scraps would be good old Neosporin. Stock up now. I keep some with me but usually don't use it when I get a cut or scrape. However post-SHTF that stuff could be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There seems to be some confusing about Super Glue, here.

Moisture is what makes Super Glue work. Notice how it will adhere faster when you exhale your moist breath on it? 

You are in a race against time once you open a tube of the stuff. I've found the tube will last longer if you don't let air into the tube when dispensing the goo, make sure the good doesn't get all over the tip, and you store it in a plastic bag with a desiccant. 

Is it still called desiccant, or did this administration re-term it "des, he can!"? :lol:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is also useful. Then of course there's the old standby of iodine if you can handle the sting. Maybe the best thing for minor cuts and scraps would be good old Neosporin. Stock up now. I keep some with me but usually don't use it when I get a cut or scrape. However post-SHTF that stuff could be worth its weight in gold.


If dealing with MRSA which is spreading all over right now do not use H2O2. It is ineffective and can actually be harmful.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Jess, really good info to keep on hand.


----------



## steveparish (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a dilute bleach spray, Chlorox Anywhere, which it sells for hard surface sanitizing, but which could be used as an antiseptic. It has 0.0095% sodium hypochlorite, sodium chloride, and sodium carbonate


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

This is excellent. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Great Posting thank you for the information...


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone seen the movie Carriers? Not that I have a "movie mindset" for when SHTF, but I could not help but think about how they did things with the med masks and disinfecting the cars they take. Besides the point, this is very useful information, thanks a bunch.


----------



## calliecat (Apr 16, 2013)

I am a nurse, we still order Dakin's sol. for wounds from time to time and we tell people to shower in gold dial soap prior to surgery to help cut down on postoperative wound infections.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't forget that we have "superbugs" now that barely respond to any antibiotics at all. When the SHTF, it will be extrememly important for every person to do all they can to prevent infections, especially with people learning how to use knives, start fires, and perform other high risk activities for injury/infection. Personal hygiene is really important. Keeping skin and teeth clean will go a long way to maintaining health. Every small scrape needs to be taken care of. Hands need to be clean prior to food prep or eating. (Set up a tippy tap for hand washing. Easy to use and avoids cross contamination because there is no faucet or tap to touch.) Food prep surfaces need to be clean. Having even one designated surface for food prep that can be sterilized is vital. Waste and sanitation needs a plan that does not cross contaminate clean areas (with hands or shoes.). I advocate strongly for vaccinations for diseases that can be so easily transmitted by contaminated water sources (Hepatitis A and typhoid.)


----------



## Hawk-Doc (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this information, it's exactly the kind of stuff I'm interested in learning.

Sugar and Honey have also been used for thousands of years to prevent wounds from becoming infected. When applied to a wound the osmotic gradient caused by the sugar or honey pulls fluid from the body and basically dries out any bacteria that may be present. I know there are some recent studies that have been done but I'm not sure the exact procedures being used to treat wounds with sugar or honey in a hospital setting. I've heard of third world countries just using store bought sugar and applying it directly to a wound. There was also a preparation called sugardyne that was a combination of sugar and iodine but I don't think it's available anymore. If anyone has some real world experience with it I would love to hear about it. I'll also continue to do some research on my own and report any findings. Thanks again for the post jesstheshow.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This is great info, thanks for sharing. I printed this out and placed it in my medical bag. Gotta figure if one ever needs this there probably isn't going to be an internet to log on to, to get the recipe.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

There is a honey based ointment presently used in wound care. You are right, Hawk-Doc, in that it works osmotically to draw out wound fluid and aid in healing. Another amazing product is called Magnaplasm, but I don't think it is available in the U.S. You can make a similar paste out of Epsom Salts, which also draws out fluid and infection osmotically. It works well on abcesses. I've seen infected mosquito bites develop into deep abcesses that went right to the bone to cause osteomyelitis (infection in the bone). It can happen very quickly. Skin hygiene and treatment of small wounds is of the utmost importance.

When it comes to a post antibiotic world, and ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure (or a life). Average life expectancy in developing countries WITHOUT antibiotics and vaccines is around 45. It has been like this for thousands of years. As soon as antibiotics, vaccines, and antimalarials are introduced, life expectancy shoots up to the 70's. A hundred years ago in the U.S., the leading causes of death were things like pneumonia/other infections, injuries/trauma, and child birth. People didn't live long enough to die from heart disease or cancer.

Another really BIG souce of potentially lethal infection is bacterial contamination of food and water. Dysentery kills quickly - from dehydration. Babies and children will die first. In developing countries, children build up amazing immunity to the local bacteria and parasites in water sources. Many die young, yes, but the survivors are incredibly strong and hardy. But the same is NOT true for those of us who have grown up with clean water sources. Water must be clean! We must take every precaution to maintain a safe water supply. Even without high tech filters, chemnical tablets, and UV steripens, basic boiling really does work. I've been in a situation where contaminated, murky swamp water was my only source for several weeks. Strained through a bandana, boiled for 10 minutes, and Koolaid added to cover the bad taste - at least it was safe. No one in my family got sick.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A number of years ago, I had Mrs. Slippy clearing some Poison Oak on our property and she came down with bad poison oak rash on her arm. I had used full strength bleach to help cleanse some poison oak/ivy oils with good results. So I suggested she do the same. BAD MOVE! She now has a white bleach mark on her arm that would make Michael Jackson proud...otherwise her body is perfect. However, she reminds me of this every year when I remind her it is time to get some clearing done. Excuses excuses... 

Use the bleach BEFORE the rash starts!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A number of years ago, I had Mrs. Slippy clearing some Poison Oak on our property and she came down with bad poison oak rash on her arm. I had used full strength bleach to help cleanse some poison oak/ivy oils with good results. So I suggested she do the same. BAD MOVE! She now has a white bleach mark on her arm that would make Michael Jackson proud...otherwise her body is perfect. However, she reminds me of this every year when I remind her it is time to get some clearing done. Excuses excuses...
> 
> Use the bleach BEFORE the rash starts!


We use Fels Naptha to get rid of poison ivy. I am not sure if it would work on poison oak also, but it worth a shot. Plus, it does not leave you ghostly white.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> We use Fels Naptha to get rid of poison ivy. I am not sure if it would work on poison oak also, but it worth a shot. Plus, it does not leave you ghostly white.


Excellent advise...Purex makes something like that, Mrs. Slippy uses it. She is smart and often learns from my mistakes. I, on the other hand, am not, so I go old school with the bleach! I usually let the bleach set on the oils on my skin for no more than two beers then rinse. Gives me another excuse to drink an extra couple of beers after a days work on the land! ::clapping::


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I know that old fashion lye soap works on posion ivy not sure about poison oak. After someone told me this work I gave out a couple of bars of my homemade lye soap to someone with poison ivy and they had very good results.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw an episode on the history channel where in Ancient Egypt they used honey to prevent infection in wounds. The documentary tried it on a cut using a mixture of honey and lanolin. The lanolin is to prevent the bandage from sticking to the wound. The results were that it was as affective as modern day disinfectants in the prevention of infections.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

yep sure is honey is taught at the 18D course for wet to dry dressings couple with copious irrigation at the start and id say you have a 90% chance of not getting an infection in a serious wound however you need to be able to do the initial debridement. One thing people tend to do however is FUK WITH IT stop don't unless it starts to smell like gangrene you should only change it every 3-5 days depending on the saturation of the dressing if its heavily saturated you can change it sooner but every time you uncover it your chance reintroducing infection.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So far, no one has mentioned diet and it's role in fighting infection. Cave men, aborigonals, indians, native people all lived in a world where the S had already hit the fan - and they had none of this. Your body is a self healing miracle. But years of processed foods and preservatives have made it a soft, slow healing tub of goo. Eat right. Put the nutrients INTO your body that it needs and you will be surprised what it can fend off, even in the dirtiest of environments. That way when you do get a cut or scrape or other injury your own natural first aid kit is already hard at work.

After that - stay clean and use vasaline.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> - stay clean and use vasaline.


GT
That is a T-Shirt waiting to happen! Well done. Well done.


----------

